# Maccabee's Last Play Date With His Litter Mates



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Here are a couple videos I made at Tom & Pam's house when I picked up Maccabee. Lori's Cooper is one of Maccabee's litter mates, so he's in there also. I love the play area Tom and Pam created on their front porch!

Part I
Part II


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG!!!!! Thank you Laurie. Those are the cutest videos. I didn't take any and I am so happy to have them. Just wonderful. How is Maccabbee?


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Aww Just what I needed to cheer me up this morning... It's great that Maccabee and Cooper will grow up together on forum. Wonder if anyone else on forum is getting a pup from this litter?

My kids love to watch Joy so I will have to play it for them when they get home from science museum.. Thanks for uploading vids


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

That was just too cute! Thanks for sharing your joy with the Havanese Forum family.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That was adorable! What a wonderful play area.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

So adorable - wish there were some forum members in Vegas that Max could have fun play dates with ..... great play area for all of them


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Loved them!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How cute are they??? They are so playful. I just do not know how people with a liter of puppies get anything done!!! Cute video.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Too cute! No wounder he slept the whole way home !


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those videos were adorable. I was LOL when they were running through the tunnel from opposite ends. Too cute! I have to get one of those for my troops.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! I want to scoop them up and snuggle. So cute.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

pjewel said:


> Those videos were adorable. I was LOL when they were running through the tunnel from opposite ends. Too cute! I have to get one of those for my troops.


Maccabee loves the tunnel. It was so cute when he was inside, and Joy was on the outside. He barking and biting the tunnel on the inside and she was doing the same on the outside.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That was so much fun to watch!! Thanks for posting them!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That was great. I love that play area too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The videos were so much fun! Tom & Pam have a great set-up there. Maccabee is so adorable. I can't wait to see more of him and his escapades!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I LOVE those white hind parts with the stripe going up their tails So cute!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What great videos. They are a playful bunch. I really love Tom & Pam's setup. Wish all breeders took this much time with their pups!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

How adorable. How mean of you to make your pup leave all that fun!! ha ha


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

How adorable, I love the play area and pjewel I was thinking the same thing about the tunnel I think Bella would love it.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

loved the videos! And I'm so getting the tunnel for Leyla!:cheer2:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

The video was so much fun to watch. I loved seeing the puppies hopping around like little bunnies! 
And that is a fabulous set up on the porch!


----------

